# I trust you like



## Bean (5 Jul 2006)

As you all know I dislike the public glare of posting images of my work ................ so I nervously post this

Spalted Sycamore Box, finished with Oil























Here's hoping [-o<


----------



## Jake (5 Jul 2006)

I like that a lot, really a lot, and I normally am pretty unmoved by boxes.

I love the feeling of poised movement - kind of crouched to pounce. Very elegant.


----------



## DaveL (6 Jul 2006)

Bean,

Yet another good one.  You seem to find the most interesting of timbers and then use then to very nice effect. 8)

But you have got to get a tripod, my eyes are bad enough with out the camera shake. ](*,)


----------



## Colin C (6 Jul 2006)

Hi Bean,
It is a very nice box and you must have bean nervous as all of your pic have the shakes :shock: :wink:


----------



## CHJ (6 Jul 2006)

Interesting shape and atractive wood, but you must take more water with it next time :lol:


----------



## Paul Chapman (6 Jul 2006)

Very nice, Bean =D> 

Paul


----------



## Adam (6 Jul 2006)

I too like it - I like the idea of the handle in the lid being different from the other side but made from a single piece of the lid.

Very nice.

Adam


----------



## dedee (6 Jul 2006)

Bean, very nice style and choice of wood.

If you do not have a tripod you could try holding the camera against a solid object, ie cupboard, wall or door frame, or just rest it on a pile of books.

Andy


----------



## PowerTool (6 Jul 2006)

Same as all the above - very nice! (Shaky,but still very nice :wink: )

Andrew


----------



## nickson71 (6 Jul 2006)

looks good ........ pity the picture don't do it the justice it and you deserve


----------



## Corset (6 Jul 2006)

Like it very much. The box has a nice proportion to it i would like like to see some of the leg detail sans shake.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Jul 2006)

Lovely box Bean, absolutely beautiful

You need to remember - photo first, whisky later :wink: :lol:


----------



## Bean (6 Jul 2006)

Well thank you all, I am again humbled.

The shakes are fearsome I have tried another couple, here goes


----------



## JPEC (6 Jul 2006)

Bean,

That is a lovely box =D> 
The couple more whiskey's obviously did the trick with the pics :lol: 

Cheers ccasion5: 
Julian


----------



## Anonymous (6 Jul 2006)

How long did it take to make?


----------



## DaveL (7 Jul 2006)

Bean,

Looks even better now its not moving about. You must practise with the camera more, work in progress pictures for the next one? :roll:


----------



## Alf (7 Jul 2006)

So, Bean, tell us again; _why_ do you "dislike the public glare of posting images of your work"? It can only be out of kindness to all the woodworkers out there who are now deciding to jack in this woodworking lark 'cos they can't compete... :lol: 

Very nice - bet you could design yourself a nice wooden tripod too. :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Bean (7 Jul 2006)

Tony are you being prompted ?? In answer I took about 6 hours in total last weekend. I also made it up as I went along. I really must get round to drawing something up before I make it :roll: 

Dave yes I need help  

Alf I just find it very hard, I am also very self critical.
I recieved a commission last year and only finally handed the cabinets over at gun point. I could still see a flaw.


----------



## Waka (8 Jul 2006)

Good looking box, I like the grain, very effective.


----------



## DaveL (8 Jul 2006)

Having seen and held this box today,  I can report that the pictures do not do it justice. =D> 

I am now waiting for the boxes to emerge from the high figured plank that was purchased. 

Don't forget Bean, work in progress pictures will let you practice the use of the camera!


----------



## Bean (9 Jul 2006)

:shock: what wip pictures aswell . .... ... .. . Too much Pressure Dave


----------

